# Mt. Snow Thursday



## powhunter (Feb 23, 2010)

Could be epic


steveo


----------



## roark (Feb 23, 2010)

can you say windhold?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2010)

roark said:


> can you say windhold?



wind... hold....  I did it!

A windy Mt Snow often leads to a potential Magic visit.


----------



## DiMe (Feb 23, 2010)

*Thurs-Fri*

I am heading up from the Poconos tomorrow to ride Mount Snow Thursday & Friday.  Please don't say windhold


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 23, 2010)

The wind is on my mind too. I'm thinking of taking Thursday and Friday off to ski at Snow, but it would suck sitting in the condo when the mountain is on wind hold. The other problem is my wife would have to drive herself up Friday, probably in the middle of the second storm. She hates to drive in heavy snow due to the increased travel time.  

I guess I could just head to Magic if Snow's on wind hold.

Now I've got to see if I can get the time off.


----------



## DiMe (Feb 23, 2010)

*1st*

This is going to be my first time at Mount Snow.  Do they normally put every lift on wind hold when it's windy or just the express lifts & run the fixed grips instead?


----------



## powhunter (Feb 23, 2010)

DiMe said:


> I am heading up from the Poconos tomorrow to ride Mount Snow Thursday & Friday.  Please don't say windhold




If everything is on windhold ....we will hike... 0700..base lodge

steveo


----------



## DiMe (Feb 23, 2010)

powhunter said:


> If everything is on windhold ....we will hike... 0700..base lodge
> 
> steveo



I hope that's not the case but if it is, so be it that will be another first for me!  Lifts spin at 9am I believe, will you be there 0700 reguardless?  I will be staying in Brattleboro 30mi west of Mount Snow I will be in contact via this thread tomorrow when I arrive.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 24, 2010)

DiMe said:


> I hope that's not the case but if it is, so be it that will be another first for me!  Lifts spin at 9am I believe, will you be there 0700 reguardless?  I will be staying in Brattleboro 30mi west of Mount Snow I will be in contact via this thread tomorrow when I arrive.



Ha ha I was drunk when I wrote that....Im not liking the chance of mixed percip tomorrow...will decide later


steveo


----------



## Trev (Feb 24, 2010)

DiMe said:


> I will be staying in Brattleboro 30mi west of Mount Snow I will be in contact via this thread tomorrow when I arrive.



Passing through Bratt Dunkin Donuts around 6pm... I'll beep   headed to Montpelier for the evening..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2010)

DiMe said:


> I hope that's not the case but if it is, so be it that will be another first for me!  Lifts spin at 9am I believe, will you be there 0700 reguardless?  I will be staying in Brattleboro 30mi west of Mount Snow I will be in contact via this thread tomorrow when I arrive.



Have a fun ride up and over from Brattleboro


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2010)

DiMe said:


> This is going to be my first time at Mount Snow.  Do they normally put every lift on wind hold when it's windy or just the express lifts & run the fixed grips instead?



All depends on the wind angles from the storm.  They have some days where they can run all the lifts in 30 - 40 mph winds no problems, then they have other where 20is mph winds can cause issues.

Friday, based on forcasted winds, I think that wind holds will be an issues across the majority of New England Areas with gusts likely passing 50mph across much of the region


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Have a fun ride up and over from Brattleboro



I resemble that remark! :lol:

I'll be at the mountain Friday hopefully. Going to leave CT Thursday night. A lot depends on what time arrival is Thursday night...and the ability of getting to the mountain Friday. A/T tires + 4wd= Good. Problem is: other people on the road, and or things in the road. 

Our "Freeze Alarm" just called my cell...power is out up there already. Central VT Plublic Service has an outtage map and it's pretty lit up right now. :-o


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I resemble that remark! :lol:
> 
> I'll be at the mountain Friday hopefully. Going to leave CT Thursday night. A lot depends on what time arrival is Thursday night...and the ability of getting to the mountain Friday. A/T tires + 4wd= Good. Problem is: other people on the road, and or things in the road.
> 
> Our "Freeze Alarm" just called my cell...power is out up there already. Central VT Plublic Service has an outtage map and it's pretty lit up right now. :-o



You think you'll be able to get up your driveway?? Or will YOU have to trudge up through the snow, grab the quad and then go rescue M??  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2010)

drjeff said:


> You think you'll be able to get up your driveway?? Or will YOU have to trudge up through the snow, grab the quad and then go rescue M??  :lol:



I'm just hoping the driveway is plowed! :lol: I may have to head up tonight. If the alarm is still calling by 6-7PM, I'm just gonna go for a ride. Better safe that sorry. My boss was cool with it too.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 24, 2010)

Jeff....Glenn...What do you guys think of this mixed bag tomorrow afternoon??  Do ya think it will be snow  higher up?

Steveo


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Jeff....Glenn...What do you guys think of this mixed bag tomorrow afternoon??  Do ya think it will be snow  higher up?
> 
> Steveo



So tough to tell.  Mount Snow has some elevation going for it with the base at just over 2000 feet,  but right now, the exact track of this storm is going to make a HUGE difference and a variance of as little as 30 miles could very well be the difference between all snow/snow-mix-snow/ and snow-mix-rain-mix-snow, and currently the models are suggesting that the warm air/cold air dividing line is likely to be somewhere over VT.  

The other thing with this storm will be the winds,  and from having skied Mount Snow hundreds of days over 25+ years, when the wind blows, there's a strong chance that you'll be effected by wind holds on multiple faces of the mountain, and this storm looks like it will have winds stronger than you're typical Nor'easter. 

And I'm not trying to be a pessimist about the chances for Mount Snow to save the goods for myself as per the e-mail that just came over my blackberry, my skis and ski gear just departed Memphis, Tennessee on route to Salt Lake City   Just don't want to possibly get people hyped all to be stuck on lower mountain lift access only (as does occur in storm/post storm high wind situations usually a few times a season at Mount Snow)


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Jeff....Glenn...What do you guys think of this mixed bag tomorrow afternoon??  Do ya think it will be snow  higher up?
> 
> Steveo



This disclaimer just went up on the PM snow report for Mount Snow (complete with the butchering of the speeling of house for the last word - powder delirium I'm guessing  ) :

"That being said tomorrow looks as though it may be a challenging day for weather. Like many storms the back end of this one is causing some of the weather people out there to worry. 
The state of Vermont is preparing for possible power outages due to heavy snow and the wind predicted for this evening. This combination may cause tree limbs to fall and in addition there is a possibility of freezing rain and sleet tonight. Driving may be very treacherous.

IN ORDER TO INSURE THAT IT WILL BE BUSINESS AS USUAL AT MOUNT SNOW BE SURE TO CHECK THE SNOW REPORT FIRST THING IN THE MORNING BEFORE MAKING ANY PLANS AND LEAVING THE HOUES."


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 24, 2010)

drjeff said:


> IN ORDER TO INSURE THAT IT WILL BE BUSINESS AS USUAL AT MOUNT SNOW BE SURE TO CHECK THE SNOW REPORT FIRST THING IN THE MORNING BEFORE MAKING ANY PLANS AND LEAVING THE HOUES."


 
Not too easy to do when you have to leave the house at 5am to make the drive. I doubt they'll have the mountain's status updated that early!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Not too easy to do when you have to leave the house at 5am to make the drive. I doubt they'll have the mountain's status updated that early!



Updates usually happen by 7 at the latest.  Depending on what it says, might require one to call the proverbial audible from the car and alter the final destination a bit


----------



## DiMe (Feb 24, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Ha ha I was drunk when I wrote that....Im not liking the chance of mixed percip tomorrow...will decide later
> steveo


Haha I thought maybe that was the case or you were just super hardcore on windy powder days   I just arrive in Brattleboro was raining past Albany & through Mass and as soon as I was 20 mi from Brattleboro it was all snow wet though.  Wet snow is falling at a steady pace.




Trev said:


> Passing through Bratt Dunkin Donuts around 6pm... I'll beep   headed to Montpelier for the evening..



haha dunkin donuts is right next door to where I'm staying at the Super 8.  I'll be sitting in my room praying to the snow gods for a great pow day tomorrow enjoying some brew. :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2010)

This is a hard one to call. I can't get good info from NWS on this one. They'll probably have a better idea early tomorrow morning.


----------



## DiMe (Feb 24, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Have a fun ride up and over from Brattleboro



Totally missed page 2 of this thread anyways, how crazy of a ride is it?  I've got 4 wheel and tires with good treads.  Given the potential road conditions obviously driveing very cautiously how long do you figure it will take me in the morning, I planned to give myself at least an hour probably 1.5 hr to get to the mountain safely.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2010)

DiMe said:


> Totally missed page 2 of this thread anyways, how crazy of a ride is it?  I've got 4 wheel and tires with good treads.  Given the potential road conditions obviously driveing very cautiously how long do you figure it will take me in the morning, I planned to give myself at least an hour probably 1.5 hr to get to the mountain safely.




You should be fine. Taking Rt 9 to Rt 100? Usually a 30-40 minute ride in good weather.


----------



## DiMe (Feb 24, 2010)

Glenn said:


> You should be fine. Taking Rt 9 to Rt 100? Usually a 30-40 minute ride in good weather.



Yes that's my route, thanks for the info.  Im so curious what it's doing at Mount Snow right now it was snowing before sundown here in Brattleboro at 633ft but turned to rain at sundown.  I'm hoping it's all snow at Mount Snow base 1,900ft and up, forecast looks like the real bad wind isn't going to start until afternoon hopefully an epic morning, stoke market is rising!

If anyone going up tomorrow or friday would like to meet up for some runs pm me and I'll give ya my cell # to call or text.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 24, 2010)

DiMe said:


> Yes that's my route, thanks for the info.  Im so curious what it's doing at Mount Snow right now it was snowing before sundown here in Brattleboro at 633ft but turned to rain at sundown.  I'm hoping it's all snow at Mount Snow base 1,900ft and up, forecast looks like the real bad wind isn't going to start until afternoon hopefully an epic morning, stoke market is rising!
> 
> If anyone going up tomorrow or friday would like to meet up for some runs pm me and I'll give ya my cell # to call or text.





Was debating Hunter or Mt snow...Gonna roll with Mt. Snow ..Hopefully the snow is a little drier, and doesnt get the NCP...Sent ya a PM ..

Steveo


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2010)

I may head over tomorrow. I'm on my way up now. Gotta get things set at the house tonight. Stuck in traffic, so it'll be a late start tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2010)

powhunter called. Reported thin breakable crust over cement. Apparently VERY challenging skiing. Bummer.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 25, 2010)

I didn't make it...got to bed around 2AM...tended to the stove and shoveled for a few hours. Still beats a day at the office!


----------



## DiMe (Feb 25, 2010)

Mount Snow was great today. There was a slight crust under the fresh but easily able to be broken through without much issue just a little harder on the legs.

Sorry I didn't call you Pow Hunter I ended up arriving a little later than planned since I seen the Summit Express, Sunbrook & North Face were on hold and got there at 9:35 and ended up making friends with a local to ride with a bit in the morning then it slipped my mind.

I posted a full TR with pics on another forum I will link but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to. Delete Gregg if it's against the rules but here it is.

http://www.paskiandride.com/forums/t...0&#entry255556


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 25, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Updates usually happen by 7 at the latest.



You are kidding, right?  Try 7:30 if you want the current day's report.


----------

